# Doe soon to kid .....whats the best food?



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 21, 2011)

To help her have the best milk production or anything she may particularly need, what should I have on hand? as far as food ...

I feed my goats all purpose lose grain with alfalfa pellets, corn, some costal hay, they do have a lot of brush to clear away here so I only mix the lose grain and corn together the hay is there so they can freely eat it but they rarely do. 

They have lose mineral I top off the bowl daily.

Is there anything I should add or take away?

Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2011)

I would switch to a goat specific grain and loose mineral, the brush/pasture is going to help a lot, goats are very good at foraging for high energy foods, as long as there is plenty.  Goats have a very very high Selenium and copper requirement that they need to get from GOAT minerals.  Even then we still give extra selenium and copper. 

Foods high in calcium like alfalfa, and beet pulp will help with milk production. I personally would like to see you keeping the mineral seperate form the grain and not top dressing with it.  Keeping it out all the time in a small contaier(free-choice) is much better for them.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 22, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I would switch to a goat specific grain and loose mineral, the brush/pasture is going to help a lot, goats are very good at foraging for high energy foods, as long as there is plenty.  Goats have a very very high Selenium and copper requirement that they need to get from GOAT minerals.  Even then we still give extra selenium and copper.
> 
> Foods high in calcium like alfalfa, and beet pulp will help with milk production. I personally would like to see you keeping the mineral seperate form the grain and not top dressing with it.  Keeping it out all the time in a small contaier(free-choice) is much better for them.


I would never mix mineral with feed. 
The Goat Mineral is in its own separate bowl ( Kept full all day we top it off as needed )  but is free choice where she can go to it on her own and it is loose mineral not block she don't like the block. 

Grain is fed separately also in another bowl but it is kept full at all times.

Alfalfa bale is off the ground but where she can reach it and is where she can freely feed on it as she pleases.
I forgot to add....
We have costal hay she nibbles on now and then. Also in a square bale up off the ground.

I asked for goat specific grain but they said this is the only goat specific grain they have it has alfalfa pellets in it.
The lady said she calls it ( all purpose grain ) but not to be confused with sweet feed. 

She forages freely we don't keep her locked up in a stall or anything.

The only thing I have not offered her is the beet pulp I will get her some of that this weekend.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2011)

I see, I misunderstood, when you said you top off the mineral. 

It sounds like you are doing a lot for her, and she should have some very nice, healthy kids.

Beet pulp is something we have added in the last couple years, and the goats seem to really enjoy it, It need to be either soaked or added to the grain.  Make sure you keep the bag up somewhere safe, it is dangerous for animals to get into it and eat too much.
We are adding  1cup dry per animal, with 1cup grain. but I would work may way up to that amount after she kids. 


Have you considered or given her CD&T vaccination?

Have you heard of Bo-Se(Selenium/Vit E shots)?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 23, 2011)

We've been discussing this very topic on another thread:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8921


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 23, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I see, I misunderstood, when you said you top off the mineral.
> 
> It sounds like you are doing a lot for her, and she should have some very nice, healthy kids.
> 
> ...


The CDT vaccination I have, and I didn't know the Vit E was a shot I thought it was something given oraly or over the food.

How necessary is that? ( Bo-Se )


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are using the animal for breeding and milk production pretty important, if you are keeping the animal just as a pet and not planning on breeding, probably not as big a deal, since they are getting loose minerals.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 23, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can it be the oral gel? or does it have to be the shot?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Th oral gel is  a waste of money and doesn't work, Needs to be the shot. 1 cc per 40lbs. some people give it at 60 days and then 30 days before kidding, some just do 30 days before kidding, but at any time is better than not at all. It is like a miracle in the a bottle.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 23, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> St0rmyM00n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 24, 2011)

St0rmyM00n said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you only have a couple goats, you might be able to find someone in your area to go in on it with you, or if they already use it just to sell you a couple doses.


----------

